# Track Screw question



## Fr1522 (Jul 24, 2008)

I'm looking into making a temporary layout laterthis year. Today I went to 2 hardware stores and looked at many of the smaller screws that were in stock but I couldn't get a #2 screw which was the smallest size I could find to fit. So I'm still wondering where to go from here?

Thanks for any suggestions,
Michael Schur


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Michael, you need to tell people what track you have and what screws you are talking about... I'm going to guess that it's aristo or USAT track, and it's the small 2mm screws for the rail joiners. If so, then you can order them from Aristo easily... A #2 screw is not a 2mm screw. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Fr1522 (Jul 24, 2008)

Actually my track is old LGB track in decent condition and I shall ask about 2mm screws.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm not familiar with the LGB track having screws... they do not use them on the joiners, where should these screws go? 

And, whatever screws are on LGB, they must be metric... 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Fr1522 (Jul 24, 2008)

These are the screws that cand be inserted into the ties, not the rail joiners.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

LGB did use screws on the switches and the insulating tracks (1015K,T,U 10151, 10152, 10153), and the electric uncoupler 1056/10560.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Take one of them to Ace or True Value, tell the guy it's metric, and he'll find you what you need.


----------



## rpc7271 (Jan 2, 2008)

You usually won't find anything smaller that a #4 screw at the hardware store. If this is a screw to hold the track in place just make the hole bigger and use a #4 wood screw. Brass screws won't rust.


----------



## KVBarkley (Jan 9, 2009)

You need to try more stores. Look for a small independent that has a "screw room". Here in Torrance, CA we have a store named "Lovelady Hardware." Try in the yellow pages under hardware and look for stores that specifically advertise that they have screws.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I'd just drill the hole a little larger and forget about hunting for the perfect screw. Later RJD


----------

